# New hunting store in gainesville



## Hammer6672 (Aug 18, 2010)

THE OUTDOOR DEPOT.  THEY ARE MATTHEWS & BOWTECH FULL LINE DEALERS.   770-539-9356


----------



## Duckhawk (Aug 18, 2010)

Are they opened up yet?


----------



## Deano (Aug 18, 2010)

No I think they open next week. Patrick will be setting up the bows up there he is the best. GOing up next week to get a matthews m7.


----------



## Nga. (Aug 19, 2010)

Can't wait till they open


----------



## stev (Aug 20, 2010)

Deano said:


> No I think they open next week. Patrick will be setting up the bows up there he is the best. GOing up next week to get a matthews m7.


pat from schulers ?


----------



## Nga. (Aug 20, 2010)

stev said:


> pat from schulers ?


 
Yes Patrick from Shulers, Satterfields, Outdoor Traditions


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 20, 2010)

Where is the store located?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 20, 2010)

where at!?!?


----------



## r0cketman (Aug 21, 2010)

I heard Dale opened up a shop in Gainesville. Details?


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 21, 2010)

The new store is in the goodys old building on 53 just before you get to 369 on right or just after 369 on left I think big Hoss or Ryan is gonna be there to..Hes a good un also.


----------



## dvmill (Aug 21, 2010)

The new store is located at the old united photo lab off of John Morrow Pkwy. I think thier first choice was the old Goody's building however it didn't work out. I went by there the other day and talked to Pat the store is looking great!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 21, 2010)

dvmill said:


> The new store is located at the old united photo lab off of John Morrow Pkwy. I think thier first choice was the old Goody's building however it didn't work out. I went by there the other day and talked to Pat the store is looking great!


Is that in the older shopping center I was describing? I have no idea the name of rds up there!


----------



## dvmill (Aug 21, 2010)

Coming from Goody's Hwy. 53 go back towards Gainesville. 53 also called Dawsonville Hwy turns into John Morrow Pkw. The store is on the right going towards Gainesville just across from Washington St.


----------



## GoNavy! (Sep 4, 2010)

Went in yesterday......... almost ready to open!


----------



## Rev.432 (Sep 4, 2010)

*Dale's shop*



r0cketman said:


> I heard Dale opened up a shop in Gainesville. Details?



Yes, Dale  opened his shop, it's called Fox Hole.
it's right beside Schlotzsky's Deli in Gainesville.
 Hope this helps everyone..
Dale is a good guy.
God Bless!


----------



## xdalex (Sep 5, 2010)

Heck yes Dale is a good guy I was in foxhole the other day looking for a new bow and could not afford what they had but he was happy to recommend other places for what i was looking for and the other stores that I went to all spoke highly of him, That was good enough for me.


----------



## SWbowhunter (Sep 6, 2010)

I hope they all last. A gun store just opened in the shopping center beside Outdoor Depot, the Fox Hole is new and now this. Oakwood Sportsman and Shuler's could not make, this economy is tough on a start up business. Hope they all do well.


----------



## dawg450r (Sep 6, 2010)

Been dealing with Dale over at foxhole, and he is very helpful. Seems to be a good group of guys up there too. I saw the signs out this morning for the outdoor depot, saying it was open. I will be by in the morning, and if I got any news, I will let you guys know. I am ready to get in the woods.


----------



## dawg450r (Sep 8, 2010)

Drove by outdoor depot yesterday, and it looked like they were open.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 8, 2010)

Went by the Outdoor Depot and Foxhole yesterday.  The Outdoor Depot is open but is not fully stocked yet. They are probably at 75% right now.  Patrick said the Guns will be in in a couple of weeks.    Both stores are looking good and I wish them both good luck in that tough busness.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 8, 2010)

Give me directions from highway 400.  I need some stuff before the opener.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 8, 2010)

brownhounds said:


> Give me directions from highway 400.  I need some stuff before the opener.



Take Dawsonville hwy into Gainesville.  Just past Washinton street on the right is the Outdoor depot.
You will see the sign.
The Fox hole is on 302 Broad Street in down town Gainesville behind Schlotzsky's Deli


----------



## Gunnar75 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just stopped by and bought some Whitetail Fatal Obsession and will definitely be back, nice store.


----------

